# PS4 Fifa 17 & BF1 players



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Looking for players to play both Clubs in Fifa 17 and squad up with in BF1. Getting on HS would be ideal. Drop a message here with your ID if anyone is interested and I will sent you an invite!


----------

